# Waltworks rigid fork



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

I just installed a custom Waltworks fork on my Fandango......Wow! This fork rocks. Okay it was the first ride on singletrack but it great exceeded my expectations. I thought it would beat me to hell but it did not. Now there is no boob when pedaling (maybe a tiny bit from tires) and it steers so much better than my WB loop triple clamp. 

It has a 15mm paragon thru axle... i feel we are so much faster. need more ride time to confirm before i put the WB loop on the market

only down fall is we only dropped 3.5 lbs... the LOOP is a pretty light fork


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Pictures, man! :nono:


----------

